# 12 tribes of Israel



## Preach (Jan 16, 2005)

In Matthew 19:28, Jesus says that the disciples (12?) will judge the 12 tribes of Israel? What does this mean? And when will they judge/govern them? I'm looking for amil, postmil, and premil perspectives if they are relevant to the passage. Thanks.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## Scott (Jan 17, 2005)

This refers to the apostle's judgment of the Church. The 12 tribes symbolize the Christian Church. So, for example, James uses the tribal language to address his epistle to the Church: "James, a servant of God and of the Lord Jesus Christ, To the twelve tribes scattered among the nations: Greetings." James 1:1.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> This refers to the apostle's judgment of the Church. The 12 tribes symbolize the Christian Church. So, for example, James uses the tribal language to address his epistle to the Church: "James, a servant of God and of the Lord Jesus Christ, To the twelve tribes scattered among the nations: Greetings." James 1:1.



But of course, at that time, the Church was ONLY Jewish converts, as James was the first epistle written, well before they took the Gospel to the "nations" in AD 47.


----------



## Scott (Jan 17, 2005)

The entire system of Israel prefigured the Church. The apostles were one part of this. The typological connection pervades the NT.


----------

